# Knitting



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone on here knit?

I ordered the wrong book and as my mum and I dont like knitting, i dont have a need for this book.
I dont want anything for it 

this is the book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Im a huge knitter!! im working on a pup sweater as we speak!


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I am just starting knitting, but if anyone on here does get the book I would love to maybe get one of the easier patterns out of it  I don't think I knit often enough to really need a book... I prefer crochet but just thought I would put it out there


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

anne i have the one with the yorkie on it, but if no one else has snapped it up pm the total and your addy again


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

KMNash said:


> Well I am just starting knitting, but if anyone on here does get the book I would love to maybe get one of the easier patterns out of it  I don't think I knit often enough to really need a book... I prefer crochet but just thought I would put it out there




I prefer knitting over crocheting, but i also do both... there are a lot of easy free patterns online! just type in dog sweater patterns in google and they should come up easily for you  Happy knitting


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Im a huge knitter!! im working on a pup sweater as we speak!


would you like this book too?



KMNash said:


> Well I am just starting knitting, but if anyone on here does get the book I would love to maybe get one of the easier patterns out of it  I don't think I knit often enough to really need a book... I prefer crochet but just thought I would put it out there


I prefer crochet too! If Gizmo doesnt want the book ill PM you x



amandagalway said:


> anne i have the one with the yorkie on it, but if no one else has snapped it up pm the total and your addy again


I have the book already hunni. i just dont need it as i dont like knitting


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i would like the book, but you live in the Uk dont you? its a wee bit far from where i live lol, ill give it up to the next person that would like to have it


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

anne i meant il take your book!!!!! i do both


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah im in the UK. ok then. If your sure.
the book is sold in America too


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah its ok  i can live without it! thnk you for the offer though i appreciate it a lot!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> anne i meant il take your book!!!!! i do both


oh haha!! sorry. read it wrong lol ill PM you x


----------

